# Board under aquarium



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Im setting up a 75g tank as i purchased a stand. Its a solid top stand. Was curious as to what people mean when they say to put a piece of fiber board or plywood between the stand and tank? The tank sits perfectly on the stand and both tank and stand are level. Is it to take pressure off the bottom glass? Does the board go inside the black trim so the whole bottom glass rests on it? Im in an apartment so i want things dont closer to correct than winging it and creating a flood 3 floors below.
Thanks in advance


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The tanks with the plastic trim don't need an additional board. The board that people suggest is for rimless tanks where the bottom sheet of glass sits directly on the stand. The board in this case is meant to provide some additional protection from small surface imperfections resulting in pressure that can lead to a leak or broken seam. This board, when used, is meant to be something firm, but soft and not a plywood board.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

infolific said:


> The tanks with the plastic trim don't need an additional board. The board that people suggest is for rimless tanks where the bottom sheet of glass sits directly on the stand. The board in this case is meant to provide some additional protection from small surface imperfections resulting in pressure that can lead to a leak or broken seam. This board, when used, is meant to be something firm, but soft and not a plywood board.


Ok thank you.. had a feeling it was a little redundant in this situation


----------

